# Shoulder-blade Injury



## gojukylie (Aug 7, 2003)

I am just after any helpful info on pulled muscles or tendons in shoulder blades. I train everyday and I am suffering from an on-going injury. It feels like every time I punch, the deepest pain finds its way there. Management tips would be great. During the day I get a tingling sensation and it throbs.


----------



## arnisador (Aug 7, 2003)

Have you had a physician look at it?

It may be that rest is your best bet here.


----------



## gojukylie (Aug 7, 2003)

Not yet, I guess I am holding off until it's unavoidable. Deep down I hate the thought of missing Karate.

" Advice is what we ask for when we already know the answer but wish we didn't"   ERICA JONG

Thanks for the advice.


----------



## MJS (Aug 8, 2003)

Get it looked at!!!  This past April I was grappling and came VERY close to tearing my ACL!  It hurt like hell, and it didnt seem to be getting any better.  I went to a specialist and for 2 times a week for an entire month, I did exercises to help strengthen my leg.  Its much better now, and I still do the exercises that they gave me, so as to continue the strength building process.  

The longer you wait, the more damage that you might be doing.  Definately get it looked at! 

Mike


----------



## TallAdam85 (Aug 23, 2003)

Go to  a doctor before it is to late


----------

